# Raising tortoises in winter weather. Share YOUR experiences!



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well winter isn't exactly the best season for tortoises so it's up to us to care for them double time during the different weather conditions. I'm just curious to see how you deal with your tortoises with your weather conditions. I know we have forum members from all over the country and even all over the world here. This thread is so you can share your experiences and help those who have similar conditions like yourself


----------



## murdocjunior (Jan 26, 2013)

I just house my sulcatas in their heated shed and a swinging door so the can leave as they please


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jan 26, 2013)

We spent $7000 on a 12 by 16ft tortoise house for the winter. Its an insulated house with windows an attic and cameras. It has ramps for them to go outside (closed and locked for winter) I have a table to work on. There are walls and sliding gates that section off for the torts that need privacy to lay with about 2 1/2ft of dirt. There are enclosures built into the walls for my smaller guys. Everybody has hanging UVB and heat lamps (some have 2 UVB and heat lamps because there enclosures are bigger) I use Cypress mulch for bedding. Everybody has hides and I'll bring in leaves and plants on occasion for them to "play" in. It seems to make them happy 
My whole thing is "SPACE". It is VERY important to me that my torts have as much room as possible. (Even my one and only Diamondback claimed my hot tub) Even if it means I spend all my money on my favorite things (tortoises of course! I will go in to my tortoise house and just sit and watch them for hours. They are amazing to me and I am lucky to be able to spend so much time with them.


----------



## jwang1983 (Jan 26, 2013)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Well winter isn't exactly the best season for tortoises so it's up to us to care for them double time during the different weather conditions. I'm just curious to see how you deal with your tortoises with your weather conditions. I know we have forum members from all over the country and even all over the world here. This thread is so you can share your experiences and help those who have similar conditions like yourself



I put my Greeks and Russian in a refrigerator for 2-3 month hibernation, the temperature is set at 45 F


----------



## sibi (Jan 26, 2013)

My five turtles/tortoises live inside their enclosures for the winter. Except for the baby boxie, who hibernates for the winter, and my aquatic turtle who's happy if her heater is own, my sullies seem miserable. I try to let them out to roam around the house everyday, and even with my thermostat set at 77 or 78 degrees, the tile floors are too cold for them. They just find a dark place to bury themselves, and I have a hard time looking for them. When I find them, they seem traumatized afterward. I put them back into their pens, and all they want to do is sit in their water or hide. What they really want is to be outside...roaming freely, to eat weeds, or rocks  Weather here is hitting the mid 70's now and they are loving it!


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is a lesson learned. Winter is not the best time to set up a bio active substrate. :/


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 26, 2013)

turtlelady80 said:


> We spent $7000 on a 12 by 16ft tortoise house for the winter. Its an insulated house with windows an attic and cameras. It has ramps for them to go outside (closed and locked for winter) I have a table to work on. There are walls and sliding gates that section off for the torts that need privacy to lay with about 2 1/2ft of dirt. There are enclosures built into the walls for my smaller guys. Everybody has hanging UVB and heat lamps (some have 2 UVB and heat lamps because there enclosures are bigger) I use Cypress mulch for bedding. Everybody has hides and I'll bring in leaves and plants on occasion for them to "play" in. It seems to make them happy
> My whole thing is "SPACE". It is VERY important to me that my torts have as much room as possible. (Even my one and only Diamondback claimed my hot tub) Even if it means I spend all my money on my favorite things (tortoises of course! I will go in to my tortoise house and just sit and watch them for hours. They are amazing to me and I am lucky to be able to spend so much time with them.



I admire this and am in awe. I always think I am kind of a weird tortoise fiend, then I read something like this and realize that I need this too. I can imagine it is a wonderful refuge for you, and a great place for your torts in the winter!!!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 4 big Leo's and housed in a home built large viv I suppose you would call it it has a flapping door for them to go in and out into a 12x14 ft indoor housing and walk in bath but I can't keep temps high in this area but they have a lovely hot bath everyday and then walk themselves back into the heated viv and eat and sleep lol but they just want to be out side in the grass but not possible the temps are hitting freezing point here at the mo we have just had 7" of snow can I ask what are people using as bedding/ flooring in there heated house, during winter as I like to keep them clean everyday so you can imagine how much they poo and wee what have people found to be a good base lol


----------



## cherylim (Jan 26, 2013)

I just have little Emrys, and his care doesn't change. He just doesn't get to go outside for the duration of winter.

England isn't a good place for the larger species that can't just be kept indoors for months...


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Well mine are all just over 2ft and weigh around 6 kg each and have lovely shells so it can't be too bad and are between 11-13 years I would love to live in a hot country but as their housing cost over Â£10,000 and still not finished I would say I was doing a good job for the conditions


----------



## Rambo (Jan 27, 2013)

turtlelady80 said:


> We spent $7000 on a 12 by 16ft tortoise house for the winter. Its an insulated house with windows an attic and cameras. It has ramps for them to go outside (closed and locked for winter) I have a table to work on. There are walls and sliding gates that section off for the torts that need privacy to lay with about 2 1/2ft of dirt. There are enclosures built into the walls for my smaller guys. Everybody has hanging UVB and heat lamps (some have 2 UVB and heat lamps because there enclosures are bigger) I use Cypress mulch for bedding. Everybody has hides and I'll bring in leaves and plants on occasion for them to "play" in. It seems to make them happy
> My whole thing is "SPACE". It is VERY important to me that my torts have as much room as possible. (Even my one and only Diamondback claimed my hot tub) Even if it means I spend all my money on my favorite things (tortoises of course! I will go in to my tortoise house and just sit and watch them for hours. They are amazing to me and I am lucky to be able to spend so much time with them.



I would love to see pics of this 


In fact i love love to see what you guys have set up for your torts, like maybe what your shed looks like.


----------



## Baoh (Jan 27, 2013)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> Well mine are *all just over 2ft and weigh around 6 kg each* and have lovely shells so it can't be too bad and are between 11-13 years I would love to live in a hot country but as their housing cost over Â£10,000 and still not finished I would say I was doing a good job for the conditions



That seems awfully light in weight for that straight length.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Plastron they are just under 2 foot their current weights are between 6.6-6.9kg and they are perfectly healthy the topic was on housing during winter!!! Not my tortoises but I am happy to show you pictures and answer any questions if any of you doubt my setup or care only I have posted pics on here many a time and had quite a few comments on how great they look and during winter their weights do drop slightly so in summer I am happy to update you with weights


----------



## Baoh (Jan 27, 2013)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> Plastron they are just under 2 foot their current weights are between 6.6-6.9kg and they are perfectly healthy the topic was on housing during winter!!! Not my tortoises but I am happy to show you pictures and answer any questions if any of you doubt my setup or care only I have posted pics on here many a time and had quite a few comments on how great they look and during winter their weights do drop slightly so in summer I am happy to update you with weights



Sure.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2013)

My views on Winter ......it sucks! 

the experience is a $400-$500 monthly electric bill! ...........


----------



## Tortus (Jan 27, 2013)

Rambo said:


> turtlelady80 said:
> 
> 
> > We spent $7000 on a 12 by 16ft tortoise house for the winter. Its an insulated house with windows an attic and cameras. It has ramps for them to go outside (closed and locked for winter) I have a table to work on. There are walls and sliding gates that section off for the torts that need privacy to lay with about 2 1/2ft of dirt. There are enclosures built into the walls for my smaller guys. Everybody has hanging UVB and heat lamps (some have 2 UVB and heat lamps because there enclosures are bigger) I use Cypress mulch for bedding. Everybody has hides and I'll bring in leaves and plants on occasion for them to "play" in. It seems to make them happy
> ...





Me too. I live in MD and would like to build something like that eventually.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 28, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> My views on Winter ......it sucks!
> 
> the experience is a $400-$500 monthly electric bill! ...........



Whoa...

Would you say you have higher electric bills in the winter (because of heating for the tortoises) or in the summer (using a/c in the house)?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 28, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > My views on Winter ......it sucks!
> ...



Higher for the torts .... We don't have AC . Between heating two 
"Huts" for the Reds N Cherries .....there is the JR. Section , Hatchlings, incubator and oh yea ... the other different species of torts that get/need heat. ......but that's why I work hard ... to provide the best for my shelled buddies! 
JD~


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats year round power bills for us northern folk lol
Mine are almost inside all year and when they get the brief chance to get outside its a huge break on the breaker panel and my budget 
It can be done very well with enclosures of large size and the proper equipment, feeding schedule and routines but she sure is easier out in the garden....Wish it wasn't covered in snow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 29, 2013)

I love keeping tortoises but the winter is stressful. When the big snow storm hit in October of 2011 that was the first time we lost power and we lost it for 7 days. It was about 40 during the day and it was below freezing at night. Fortunately, a friend of ours came to get our tortoises and kept them in front of their wood burning stove until our power was restored. It scared us how quickly the tortoises were effected and we immediately hired an electrician to install a generator and add some more outlets outside so we could add two more heated hides. 

Problem's or I guess inconveniences I face during the winterâ€¦.
-I sometimes have to go to three stores to obtain the right amount and variation of produce for the week.
-I run four humidifiers, six lights and six CHE's.
-I have to duck and dodge Sid daily while picking up poop because he does not like anyone in his inside enclosure. When he is outside he does not care at all but he will even ram the wall I am standing by when I am serving him food. the brat!

All that said, I love them and will do anything for their comfort. hopefully one day their life in the north will be a distant memory. One more month til' warmer weather the count down has begun


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine is kept inside during winter. But I let her roam the front yard (that's where the sun hits our house) under super vision when it's warm enough. like today for instance!


----------



## halfnelson (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine are inside year round, with supervised walks outside when it's warmer than 65 degrees. We plan to build an outside enclosure but they would still have to be supervised.


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

My leopard is inside for winter. Plans for when he is outside year round will be a heated tort house with approx. 15-18x4-5 feet lean too with wind barrier and heat lights approx. every 3 feet and a green house at the other end. This will be for colder times, he can still go outside of his house. This is if I don't come up with something different. This is already my second idea and he's only 23 months. I have awhile yet


----------

